# Cichlid ID, possibly CA



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi guys, came across a few of these fish at my LFS. Not that I am going to buy them, but a fish that I cannot identify bugs me . Looks real pretty too. Dun think its a hybrid though. They are about 8 inches. Thanks!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Chichlasoma bocourti


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumb: "Cichlasoma" bocourti I think.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

thanks for correcting my typo mistake.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, Cichlasoma bocourti, very nice! one of my favorites and definitely on my want to keep list, these guys grow huge fast, reach 12"+ in the first year!

how much are these ones goin for?


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Ah so thats what they are. Very nice  Thanks guys!

They arent for sale unfortunately, in a display tank. But that might not mean they would remain that way.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

For some reason they are sold as Herichthys bocourti here and are listed as that on some stock lists.
Been asking around, they rather take my fancy too.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Inconsistent genera listings aren't too surprising... and I agree with you, I want one!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> For some reason they are sold as Herichthys bocourti here and are listed as that on some stock lists.
> Been asking around, they rather take my fancy too.


*** heard this to, i just cant bring myself to call them Herichthys, looks to off for me.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

the correct name right now is Cichlasoma bocourti until someboday will revise it again possibly in the future.


----------



## yawn_sama (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like a festae


----------

